# New Formula R1 280g for 2009



## xcbiker88 (Apr 12, 2008)

For 2009 Formula launch the new xc brake R1 (280g) with floating discs and magnesium or carbonlevers. The brakepower should be above the Oro puro. The brake comes in black with red screws.Unfortunately i have no pics!


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

Interesting&#8230;:yesnod:


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

where is the article?


----------



## xcbiker88 (Apr 12, 2008)

There is no article! 
I have the infos form an austrian mtb magazine!

The 160mm rotors have 89g each!


----------



## Dan Gerous (Feb 18, 2004)

No scans?

Let's take a close look at Irina's bike (and at her while we're at it) in upcoming races...


----------



## Prof (Jan 21, 2004)

The full on carbon/ti version (read expensive) is down to 240 grams, 

and it's a radial lever,like Hayes stroker, the old Formula B4 and Shimano.

Allegedly.


----------



## Prof (Jan 21, 2004)

*She's hiding them !*


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

I have some more info from German mountain bike mag (will scan it later from home)

the brakes have a claimed weight of 280g with 160mm rotors and about 300g with 180mm rotors....rotors with an alu carrier will be an option

levers options will be carbon or magnesium

they should be available from September for about 250 EUR (in Germany)


----------



## tiSS'er (Jan 6, 2004)

crisillo said:


> they should be available from September for about 250 EUR (in Germany)


Sweet, so only about $7,000 US 

Seriously, I can't wait to see them.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

tiSS'er said:


> Seriously, I can't wait to see them.


they look good...the caliper looks in the pic somewhat similar to The One, but with red caps 

(I'll post the scan in a couple of hours)


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

Red caps, I saw them last week, wish I could remember where though. :skep:


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

Prof said:


>


No effn way I am looking at brakes with a girl like that on an ad. If it wasnt posted on mtbr, I wouldnt have even noticed the bike.


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

Yeah, some people look at the wrong things and on that horrifying note the lever in that pic is an Avid Juicy Ultimate, you can see by the small red Avid sign.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Feb 18, 2004)

EGF168 said:


> Yeah, some people look at the wrong things and on that horrifying note the lever in that pic is an Avid Juicy Ultimate, you can see by the small red Avid sign.


And it's not Irina Kalentieva, it's Gunn-Rita Dahle Flesjå... Irina is hotter! :ihih:


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

here's the scan


----------



## Prof (Jan 21, 2004)

Dan Gerous said:


> And it's not Irina Kalentieva, it's Gunn-Rita Dahle Flesjå... Irina is hotter! :ihih:


But at the time of posting I was struggling to find a suitably titillating picture of Irina, just had to make do.


----------



## one incredible donkey (Jul 19, 2007)

ziscwg said:


> No effn way I am looking at brakes with a girl like that on an ad. If it wasnt posted on mtbr, I wouldnt have even noticed the bike.


A somewhat scantily clad woman with no head excites you that much?


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

Sexual compulsive, but she's a cyclist so it doubles the turn on.


----------



## Thomas (Feb 19, 2004)

*Wouw*

Know i know what to buy for myself on my birthday


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

I think it says in German on the scan that Formula is considering to discontinue the Oro line. I had plans to replace my K24s with Puros for carbon levers (they don't freeze your fingers off in the winter like aluminum ones) and proper Ti hardware... looks like there's no need to bother anymore ).

Pain of choice between carbon and magnesium levers, the scanned text says? Why would one want a Mg lever, is it lighter or stiffer or stronger than carbon?


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

J. Random Psycho said:


> I think it says in German on the scan that Formula is considering to discontinue the Oro line.


not the Oro line, just Bianco and Puro, seems like k18 and k24 would still be there... I'd bet that the aftermarket parts would still be available for you to make you "own" Puros


----------



## Dan Gerous (Feb 18, 2004)

And when do these R1 will hit the stores? I have a brand new pair of Puros, still in their boxes... Me wants!


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Dan Gerous said:


> And when do these R1 will hit the stores? I have a brand new pair of Puros, still in their boxes... Me wants!


September according to the article above...


----------



## Vulcan (May 22, 2004)

I wish they came in white.


----------



## AggieXCRacer (Oct 10, 2005)

What was wrong with the Oro Puro that warranted discontinuing it? I love mine, and I love the way they look. I am not real keen on the look of the lever on the R1...oh well...I guess Formula doesn't want to have two top end brakes so similar to each other.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Feb 18, 2004)

Because the Puros are far from the lightest nowadays. Hope and Magura particularly have much lighter setups. Personally, the thing I hate the most of my Puros (the only thing I don't like I should say) is the look, gold but not a shiny gold, a faded gold. Nothing wrong with the Puros, but if you don't progress, you are going backward...


----------



## AggieXCRacer (Oct 10, 2005)

Dan Gerous said:


> Because the Puros are far from the lightest nowadays. Hope and Magura particularly have much lighter setups. Personally, the thing I hate the most of my Puros (the only thing I don't like I should say) is the look, gold but not a shiny gold, a faded gold. Nothing wrong with the Puros, but if you don't progress, you are going backward...


I understand the need to progress...I just don't like the radical re-design of the lever blade and body. It looks very "not Formula". However, the Formula guys have yet to disappoint, so I'm sure this one will be a winner...I'll just need some time to get adjusted, is all :thumbsup:


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

AggieXCRacer said:


> It looks very "not Formula".


What is more alarming is that R1 master cylinder looks fragile...


----------



## Dan Gerous (Feb 18, 2004)

More:



Just a glimpse of the caliper and two-piece rotor on the new 09 Scott Genius.


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

Now that's more like it, a production version and you got the 09 Scott Genius as well, double good find.:thumbsup:


----------



## Prof (Jan 21, 2004)

I have been expecting a leak with a Scott connection  
Note the new disks.


----------



## juancancook (Aug 30, 2006)

I just wonder where they put the fluid reservoir in that master cylinder. It look similar to their old B1's from way back in the day linked to one of their newer style calipers. How's this thing going to handle fluid expansion and contraction?:skep: They've definitley gotten their program together as of late (even though the 24mm piston thing is kind of old hat for some companies. I mic'ed out a set of the G1/G2 caliper pistons from Hayes and guess what...), but their product has that nice clean & curvy Italian aesthetic that keeps me riding Campy on the road bike regardless of how heavy it is.


----------



## shade13 (Jun 25, 2006)

*where do i get handes on one of these ????*


----------



## nathanbal (Jan 30, 2007)

Dan Gerous said:


> Because the Puros are far from the lightest nowadays. Hope and Magura particularly have much lighter setups. Personally, the thing I hate the most of my Puros (the only thing I don't like I should say) is the look, gold but not a shiny gold, a faded gold. Nothing wrong with the Puros, but if you don't progress, you are going backward...


but if you mate them with an 07 carbon rush that is black with gold accents (near the head tube) it looks awesome!!


----------



## Dan Gerous (Feb 18, 2004)

Some more:


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

Where'd you find those?


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

EGF168 said:


> Where'd you find those?


http://www.mtbtr.com/gezi_yayin/yayin.asp?kayitno=1210#testdrive


----------



## Dan Gerous (Feb 18, 2004)

You know me! 


Dang, crisillo blew my secret stash!


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks for sharing the stash, I think this must be the new aluminium Spark, that's what I was looking for although it looks almost identical to the carbon:


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Dan Gerous said:


> Dang, crisillo blew my secret stash!


Sorry...


----------



## Intenseman (Oct 15, 2004)

,,,


----------



## mtok77 (Nov 5, 2005)

*New pics..*

Here are few new pics.. They are from www.bikeradar.com


----------



## Dan Gerous (Feb 18, 2004)

They are added to my list of upgrades for the off-season... They lose the orientable hose at the lever end as well as the FCS adjustment but neither are features I use on the Puros... There is a new hose too.


----------



## dragonhead08 (Mar 19, 2007)

I wonder if those rotors will work with other formulas?


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Well, I run my K24s with Hope floating saw disc rotors...

These are a bit thinner than Formula Oro originals. My old and imprecise measuring calipers don't notice the difference, but K24 calipers sure do -- there is slightly more free travel with the brake levers (nothing I couldn't get used to).

If Formula wanted to shave maximum weight off R1, they could have gone the Hope way and too made the rotors a wee bit thinner.

P.S. I just noticed it, what it says in Cyrillic letters on the master cylinder, the caliper and the rotor. It says "IRA", which is a short form of the name Irina. Perhaps this is Irina Kalentieva's bike with special issue R1 brakes? And there are also 2 flower-like things to the right of the name.

Also noteworthy are the ground down lawyer lips on the fork...


----------



## madskatingcow (May 23, 2006)

Lever shape is a lot like the current XTR :


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

madskatingcow said:


> Lever shape is a lot like the current XTR :


Is it just me or that handlebar has the bike on the odd side? )


----------



## dragonhead08 (Mar 19, 2007)

probably a static display. Stems probably mounted to a base rather then an actual bike


----------



## gstahl (Dec 20, 2003)

madskatingcow said:


> Lever shape is a lot like the current XTR


I am guessing they are both radial master cylinders thus the layout.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2008)

madskatingcow said:


> Lever shape is a lot like the current XTR :


It's also a total ripoff of the B4:












Cheers, 
Greg


----------



## madskatingcow (May 23, 2006)

Ha, lol 

Thanks for pointing that out :thumbsup:


----------



## mtok77 (Nov 5, 2005)

*Official press relese from Formula*

http://www.formula-brake.it/system/upload/info_pdf/0000/0001/formula_press_release.pdf

I guess it is time to replace the Oro Puros..


----------



## tatankainlondon (Apr 4, 2004)

*Prices*



crisillo said:


> they should be available from September for about 250 EUR (in Germany)


Is this for a pair or for one side?


----------



## TLL (Apr 28, 2008)

tatankainlondon said:


> Is this for a pair or for one side?


That will be per side, without the rotor I'm guessing.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

tatankainlondon said:


> Is this for a pair or for one side?


the article I have didn't say, but as TLL said it is probably per wheel, however over here Formula usually includes the rotors and adapters with the brake


----------



## tatankainlondon (Apr 4, 2004)

Well, in this case that is quite a lot, though not surprising given the extremely low weight of these new brakes.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

tatankainlondon said:


> Well, in this case that is quite a lot, though not surprising given the extremely low weight of these new brakes.


that should be the retail price..so they should be available for less, but they will be pricey anyhow...


----------



## TLL (Apr 28, 2008)

tatankainlondon said:


> Well, in this case that is quite a lot, though not surprising given the extremely low weight of these new brakes.


Yeah, I'm guessing they are going to price them pretty close to what the ONES go for. Here in the states you buy the rotors and adaptors separate from the caliper/hose/lever, at least when I ordered they did not come as a "package". Funny, I was just at the Formula USA warehouse and did not think to ask the rep if they came any other way. Like Crisillo mentioned, in Europe you get a package deal, so that may be a package price. You guys in the EU get all the breaks!


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

TLL said:


> You guys in the EU get all the breaks!


:lol: yeah right  .......and we pay VAT (19% here in Germany)


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

They look a bit too light for me, not enough material to disapate heat on the system, bravo on the weight of them though it is an achievment.

Think i'll stick with the Juicy Ultimate Mag SL's


----------



## Surfas (Sep 13, 2005)

More photos from Eurobike at Singletrack site.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

It seems Irina Kalientieva had these on her steed for Olympics.


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

crisillo said:


> :lol: yeah right  .......and we pay VAT (19% here in Germany)


Do you guys pay an income tax on your gross earnings?


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

Have you seen the 09 Cube range, seems they have some nice looking R1's&#8230;


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

That's Oro rotor? Why?


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

J. Random Psycho said:


> That's Oro rotor? Why?


I've no idea why they didn't use floaters on that AMS in the first pic, especially as that's the second from top model&#8230;maybe it will be on production bikes.


----------



## Skidsy (Aug 15, 2008)

The R1 will come in a bit more expensive than THE ONE. Expect slight increases across the board for all 2009 Formula product. Material and labor costs coupling with adjusted Euro exchange rates strike the US again.

Just like all Formula brakes the R1 will be available aftermarket in pre-bled 85 and 100cm lines for the front and 150 and 165cm for the rear. These kits include the lever, line and caliper. You need to purchase the rotor and adapter kit separate. The R1 rotor sets will include ti rotor and caliper bolts. Kits will be available with a full, albeit weight reduced, stainless rotor or a aluminum carrier with floating stainless braking surface. Using ORO kits will work just fine and will be a little less expensive.

You can see the different R1 rotor styles in the press release issued by Formula.


----------



## Paul5s (Jan 5, 2004)

ziscwg said:


> Do you guys pay an income tax on your gross earnings?


Well I'd guess they will be similar to the UK with around 25% income tax which rises to 40% for earnings over £40k

VAT is 'only' 17.5% in the UK though


----------



## bighead (May 9, 2006)

Yes and also we have National Insurance here in the UK aswell


----------



## madskatingcow (May 23, 2006)

crisillo said:


> they should be available from September for about 250 EUR (in Germany)


Any update on this?

Official info received from Formula is that they will be available in the US from January 2009. From a dealer in France who talked to the French importer I heard spring / summer 2009.

Seems odd, as the R1 is appearing all over on OE bikes.


----------



## Skidsy (Aug 15, 2008)

January is correct for US aftermarket ETA. 

It'll be a shame that they'll only come in 1 color for aftermarket. Looking at that OE spec might make me have to buy a new bike just to get the color brakes I want.


----------



## tazdevl (May 10, 2005)

Odd... I was informed by someone at Formula that they will be in the US in November.


----------



## SSBonty (Jan 30, 2004)

Anyone know a) if the pads are compatible with K18s, b) if other rotors can be used like the centrelock XTR I use on my K18s? and c) when they'll be out after market (preferably all in black!) in the UK or Germany? There will be lots of frustrated brake fans if they only release OEM bikes for 6-12 months...


----------



## morati (Mar 25, 2004)

EGF168 said:


> Have you seen the 09 Cube range, seems they have some nice looking R1's&#8230;


Anyone know where i can find the Cube lock-on foam grips from the 4th pic?


----------



## tazdevl (May 10, 2005)

SSBonty said:


> There will be lots of frustrated brake fans if they only release OEM bikes for 6-12 months...


Agreed... perfect time for the competition to come in with something new and snag a lot of business.


----------



## Prof (Jan 21, 2004)

*Pads*



SSBonty said:


> Anyone know a) if the pads are compatible with K18s, b) if other rotors can be used like the centrelock XTR I use on my K18s? and c) when they'll be out after market (preferably all in black!) in the UK or Germany? There will be lots of frustrated brake fans if they only release OEM bikes for 6-12 months...


The pads will be the same as used currently in "The Ones" so they will be suitable for the Oro style disk as well as the new floating rotors.
There are OEM orders to Scott and Cube to fill (a few thousand) so that's the reason for the delay in aftermarket supply, allegedly.


----------



## SSBonty (Jan 30, 2004)

I guess that works well for them money wise, a large guaranteed order, but doesn't exactly build brand loyalty or encourage individual purchasers (who buys the complete top of the line bikes these will be on anyway?). Maybe they are hoping demand will be so high in 6 months anyway it isn't a problem :-( Thanks for info Prof - presumably 'The One' pads are then different to Oro K18 24 bianco puro etc? Sigh....


----------



## dropadrop (Sep 20, 2005)

One european store has had them listed for a while... Estimate has been "20 days or more" for two weeks already though, so it does not really say anything. The listed price is 10% more then the oro puro.


----------



## Rich24 (May 4, 2005)

Any pad contact adjustement with the R1??
When I look at the pictures I can't see any....


----------



## chrism (Jan 27, 2004)

I don't know about replacing Oro Puros - it might finally be time to replace my B4SLs!


----------



## buildthis (Jul 23, 2008)

Anyone know when these will be available in the U.S.?


----------



## sebastian21 (Apr 26, 2005)

Mid. Feb.. there are some high end bikes that will come with the r1...

good luck.


----------



## madskatingcow (May 23, 2006)

I've seen the brakes last weekend at Bike Motion in Utrecht (the Netherlands). To be honest, the retail version is dissapointing. The black brake body looks cheap, and so do the magnesium levers. The hose only looks braided, it's just a standard hose with a printed on braided look.

The OEM versions mounted on the Cube bikes come in anodised red or blue, making them look top class. As for me, I'm passing on the black retail version. Perhaps I'll go for the new Hope Tech X2's which looked awesome or the Magura Marta SL red 2009 which I've got laying on my shelf, still boxed.


----------



## dejacky (Jun 27, 2006)

what interested me most about the R1's what Formula's reputation for having light-weight brakes that still retained better modulation than the competition...thanks for the update madsaktingcow!


----------



## iClique (Oct 7, 2008)

Another pic...


----------



## GiantMartin (Sep 12, 2007)

I will agree they don't look very bling, although I'm sure they're strong and bombproof like all formula brakes.


----------



## dejacky (Jun 27, 2006)

how much lighter are these brakes (all hardware included) compared to the Shimano M485 brakes?


----------



## tazdevl (May 10, 2005)

Latest update I'm now hearing from the folks at Formula is March 09.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Well, let's hope they are taking their time debugging the brakes...


----------



## pastajet (May 26, 2006)

My contact wanted to try and have them at Sea Otter time frame for a test, so we'll see when they actually coming out. They are currently supposed to be working the production tooling.


----------



## ecthelion (May 6, 2007)

pastajet said:


> My contact wanted to try and have them at Sea Otter time frame for a test, so we'll see when they actually coming out.


So you're thinking the earliest they'll be on the market is mid-April?


----------



## 743power (Sep 25, 2007)

sent them an email, got this reply:

"Pls be informed that R1 brake kits will be available on the Us Market on End
February/ Beginning March 
I confirm you that they will be in black color only 

Best regards
Formula srl"


----------



## IAmtnbikr (May 17, 2008)

Guess I'm even happier that I spent probably 1/4 of what they'll cost on the Marta SL's I picked up.


----------



## pastajet (May 26, 2006)

743power said:


> sent them an email, got this reply:
> 
> "Pls be informed that R1 brake kits will be available on the Us Market on End
> February/ Beginning March
> ...


Pretty funny, I am the one that will be doing the MTBR.com ProReview on the brakes and was told that I would be lucky if I could test them by Sea Otter.  Time to hound the rep again.


----------



## tazdevl (May 10, 2005)

pastajet said:


> Pretty funny, I am the one that will be doing the MTBR.com ProReview on the brakes and was told that I would be lucky if I could test them by Sea Otter.  Time to hound the rep again.


I think there are some communication issues going on between Formula Europe and Formula USA.


----------



## OilcanRacer (Jan 4, 2008)

how about an update on the release date on the R1's?


----------



## Dan Gerous (Feb 18, 2004)

OilcanRacer said:


> how about an update on the release date on the R1's?


Some people already have them... I may get a set by the weekend.


----------



## madskatingcow (May 23, 2006)

Received my carbon set yesterday. One word : wow, sooooo light! Will mount them tomorrow & post a pic.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Feb 18, 2004)

madskatingcow said:


> Received my carbon set yesterday. One word : wow, sooooo light! Will mount them tomorrow & post a pic.


Nice! Are the new two-piece rotors available yet? They're claimed to be 85 grams in size 160...


----------



## madskatingcow (May 23, 2006)

Yes, I have them - I can weight them tonight if you want (I have the 180 and 160mm discs). I also opened a thread in the brake forum about the sense of floating discs


----------



## wrxsti08 (May 29, 2008)

Dan Gerous said:


> Nice! Are the new two-piece rotors available yet? They're claimed to be 85 grams in size 160...


Yeah they are already available. 88g


----------



## wrxsti08 (May 29, 2008)

Some pics for you guys.....


----------



## civil (Feb 13, 2008)

Very nice. Not sure if I missed it but what rotors will you be using?


----------



## wrxsti08 (May 29, 2008)

civil said:


> Very nice. Not sure if I missed it but what rotors will you be using?


I'll be using the Carbon-Ti rotors but i think they are defective...too much side play and it keeps rubbing the pads. :madmax: I'm still waiting for an answer for Carbon-Ti for a replacement or repair.


----------



## madskatingcow (May 23, 2006)

Finally some pictures of my bike with the R1's :


----------



## civil (Feb 13, 2008)

Very nice, looks like a hardcore racing machine. 

Do you know the weights of the rotors by any chance?


----------



## Dan Gerous (Feb 18, 2004)

madskatingcow said:


> Finally some pictures of my bike with the R1's :


Are you running a 180mm rotor up front on such a bike?


----------



## dejacky (Jun 27, 2006)

how do they perform on 25mph downhill terrain?


----------



## madskatingcow (May 23, 2006)

Yes, two reasons : better control, and longer lasting brake pads.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

dejacky said:


> how do they perform on 25mph downhill terrain?


Probably poorly. These are designed and marketed at XC racing brakes.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Feb 18, 2004)

The Puros worked very well in long descents, the R1 are supposedly more powerful and less prone to overheating compared to the Oro line so even though they are light, I think they'll do just fine on descents bikes with sub 300gr brakes will see.

About the rotors, are they the same thickness as the Oro rotors? I'd keep my Oro rotors on my training wheels and the R1 rotors on my lighter race wheels... Although thickness shouldn't be much of an issue...


----------



## MazaX (Feb 14, 2009)

madskatingcow said:


> Finally some pictures of my bike with the R1's :


Hi, where did you buy it with the carbor lever?? I found then only with metal look.
Thanks.


----------



## dejacky (Jun 27, 2006)

wrxsti08,
how much did the brake set cost you? It sounds like these brakes are lighter and more powerful and longer lasting than my Shimano M485 brakes.


----------



## wrxsti08 (May 29, 2008)

dejacky said:


> wrxsti08,
> how much did the brake set cost you? It sounds like these brakes are lighter and more powerful and longer lasting than my Shimano M485 brakes.


The set cost me $600 shipped. Will post some pictures once i get the chance to install them.....


----------



## dejacky (Jun 27, 2006)

wrxsti08 said:


> The set cost me $600 shipped...


  wow, I can buy a full bike for $600, I didn't know they were that overpriced. They do look aesthetically pleasing though :thumbsup: .


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

dejacky, that looks like the established (over)pricing on weight weenie hardware these days... Also, take into account that it is the carbon version that costs $300. I'm going to go for the R1 kit with aluminum levers. You should, too - if you're going to install these on your Mk. III, that is. ) IMHO, carbon levers are for sub 9.5 kg XC rigs..

However, I do know one guy who rides an 11 kg (and soon to be still lighter!) Blur 4X like a bat out of hell. The guy has got hellish skills, too - he is able to crash gracefully.. most of the time. He is thinking over whether he wants the carbon or the aluminum R1 even as we speak...


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

dejacky said:


> wow, I can buy a full bike for $600, I didn't know they were that overpriced. They do look aesthetically pleasing though :thumbsup: .


Most people could buy a whole car for the amount of money spent on bikes in this forum. I know my 3 bikes are averaging 5000 a piece.


----------



## madskatingcow (May 23, 2006)

I have a company car


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

Soon my 15,000 dollars worth of bicycles will be worth more than GM and Chrysler combined.


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

I'm just interested in sticking those 180 R1 rotors on my K18 set up. I have seen them on an oem set up, but the LBS said they would cost me the same as the entire bike.

I looked at the Hope floating rotors, but I don't want to grind any of my caliper to make them fit.


----------



## jeffh (Jun 7, 2006)

ziscwg said:


> I'm just interested in sticking those 180 R1 rotors on my K18 set up. I have seen them on an oem set up, but the LBS said they would cost me the same as the entire bike.
> 
> I looked at the Hope floating rotors, but I don't want to grind any of my caliper to make them fit.


Here's a pic of the Formula 180mm R1 rotor at 110g and the Hope 183mm Mono 6 @ 160g


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

jeffh, I think I can explain this.. 183 mm Hope rotors have thicker spiders for stiffness. And the R1 rotor looks like it's got a thin spider, like those on 160 mm Hope rotors.

And, there's the 3 mm difference in diameters. A naive calculation I just made (I assumed 1 mm thickness of both rotors, and a solid volume of steel) yielded another 6.7 g towards Hope being heavier.


----------



## jeffh (Jun 7, 2006)

J. Random Psycho said:


> jeffh, I think I can explain this.. 183 mm Hope rotors have thicker spiders for stiffness. And the R1 rotor looks like it's got a thin spider, like those on 160 mm Hope rotors.
> 
> And, there's the 3 mm difference in diameters. A naive calculation I just made (I assumed 1 mm thickness of both rotors, and a solid volume of steel) yielded another 6.7 g towards Hope being heavier.


Absolutely the Hope Rotor is heavier duty, The Hope 183mm rotor is 1.85mm thick and the aluminum carrier is 4mm thick. The buttons for holding the rotor are 16mm diameter on the Mono 6 also.

The Formula R1 Rotor is 1.75mm thick and the aluminum carrier is only 2mm thick, The Formula rotor is also using smaller buttons for holding the rotor to the carrier at 13mm diameter.


----------



## madskatingcow (May 23, 2006)

jeffh said:


> The Formula R1 Rotor is 1.75mm thick and the aluminum carrier is only 2mm thick, The Formula rotor is also using smaller buttons for holding the rotor to the carrier at 13mm diameter.


With a note etched on the disc : min. thickness 1.65mm . Weight saving that way isn't very hard, is it? Compare the R1 disc to i.e Marta SL 2009 rotors : thickness of 2.1mm (!)

Note that R1 steel discs or R1 floating discs have the same brake area thickness.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

You guys are also forgetting that the Mono 6 rotor has a wider brake track than the Mini/Mono 4 brake track. Definitely, the spider looks beefier on the bigger models, when compared to the smaller ones.

I'm not sure of the Mini/M4 rotor will make up any of the difference, but likely not. They are both nice rotors.



> The Hope 183mm rotor is 1.85mm thick


I have measured all of mine (as have others) in the past and they have come up just at about 2mm. This was from a previous thread where it was incorrectly argued that normal hope rotors are less than their stated thickness. The Pro rotor came in under, but it was advertised at a thinner dimension anyhow.


----------



## intensworks (Nov 9, 2005)

So who is already carrying these new brakes by Formula? :shocked:


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

intensworks said:


> So who is already carrying these new brakes by Formula? :shocked:


I have seen them listed a few places. I just did google search

CyclesportUK in the UK was one
speedgoat too
https://www.speedgoat.com/product.asp?part=142655
I dont know about stock.


----------



## wrxsti08 (May 29, 2008)

Got these stuff today. The white R1 are 10g heavier than the other versions due to the powdercoat. They're simply amazing! :thumbsup:


----------



## civil (Feb 13, 2008)

wrxsti08 said:


> The white R1


THey look sweet....but you can't show us then not tell us where you got them :thumbsup:

I'm getting excited to get my hands on a pair.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Feb 18, 2004)

wrxsti08 said:


> Got these stuff today. The white R1 are 10g heavier than the other versions due to the powdercoat. They're simply amazing! :thumbsup:


Pretty nice wrxsti08! 

The tiny additional weight could also be due to the standard hoses (or their length) instead of the fancier ones on the black anodized R1... I've got some 160mm rotors with alloy carriers on order, can't wait.


----------



## madskatingcow (May 23, 2006)

wrxsti08 said:


> They're simply amazing! :thumbsup:


I wonder if you will still be saying that after you have ridden them . I for sure don't ...


----------



## civil (Feb 13, 2008)

madskatingcow said:


> I for sure don't ...


Why, you don't like them? Did I miss your ride report in another sub-forum?


----------



## wrxsti08 (May 29, 2008)

Dan Gerous said:


> Pretty nice wrxsti08!
> 
> The tiny additional weight could also be due to the standard hoses (or their length) instead of the fancier ones on the black anodized R1... I've got some 160mm rotors with alloy carriers on order, can't wait.


That could be the reason but i was told it's due to the powdercoat. The blue and red version are anodized and comes with black hoses. They weight 160g (front) and 175g (rear) just like the black version.


----------



## wrxsti08 (May 29, 2008)

madskatingcow said:


> I wonder if you will still be saying that after you have ridden them . I for sure don't ...


Really? What is your feedback on the R1s?


----------



## wrxsti08 (May 29, 2008)

civil said:


> THey look sweet....but you can't show us then not tell us where you got them :thumbsup:
> 
> I'm getting excited to get my hands on a pair.


Well, i've bought a Cube bike just to get these white R1s..................just kidding.

Got them from a guy in Italy.


----------



## madskatingcow (May 23, 2006)

Allthough I have ridden the Oro K24 and loved the Oro Puro's, the R1's are not my cup of tea.

Con's :

- They are too 'raw' compared to my Marta SL '09 brakes.
- The master cilinder's piston is very small (I would say too small due to saving some extra weight) compared to the Magura's, meaning you have to apply quite some hand power when braking. Initially, when the brake pads tough the disc, not a lot happens. Pull the lever a tad further and wham, the brake goes from almost no power to full load in 1/10th of a second locking up the wheels. 
- Power is less than my Marta SL's.
- The lever isn't really comfy and doesn't have a feeling as 'crispy' as the Marta's due to the fact it returns very slowly to the 'out' position.
- Same for the brake pads : they retract real slow.
- Clearance between brake pads & disc is just too minimal, same illness as with The One's : one grain of sand and these brakes already start to drag, making a grinding noise. A real joy if you ride them in the mud or in the rain. Other manufacturer's brakes, (i.e the Marta SL's) have the brake pads retract a lot further, meaning more clearance between disc / pads.

Pro's:
- The looks
- Cable routing

They way weight is saved is not hard : add some Titanium bolts, and make the rotors only 1.72mm thick. There is a note etched on the discs saying min. thickness 1.65mm. So that is only 0.07mm of wear ... Other discs (i.e Marta's) are more like 2.1mm thickness.

This is a spartan, hardcore, XC dry weather brake only, which is important to realise. The price you have to pay to shave a litte weight of your bike is just too high given the compromises you have to make in performance / ergonomics.

I switched back to my Marta SL's 09, which is a true brake, great ergonomics, plenty of power and easy to control. All with no compromises to be made. I might even get the Marta SL Magnesium's, which are only a few grams heavier than the R1's, but a *true* brake.

That's just my 5 cents ... the marketing machine has done an excellent job, gambled and lost.


----------



## acp_mtb (Feb 21, 2008)

madskatingcow said:


> Allthough I have ridden the Oro K24 and loved the Oro Puro's, the R1's are not my cup of tea.
> 
> Con's :
> 
> ...


Hmm... this is worrisome. Given Formula's recent track record, I would have thought the R1s would be a sure bet. Can any other early adopters chime in with their experiences?

I currently have a set of R1s on order. I don't want to spend $600 on brakes and get it wrong.


----------



## civil (Feb 13, 2008)

madskatingcow said:


> Allthough I have ridden the Oro K24 and loved the Oro Puro's, the R1's are not my cup of tea.....snip


Wow, not quite the review I was expecting given the others (only 2) that I read.

Can you give us some more information? Like how long you've been riding them, what type of conditions, type/style of riding? (I'm going to assume XC/race from the pics of your bike).

I'm not calling you out, but given Formula's track record and the other reviews I've read, it 'seemed' like they had a winner on their hands.

I try to take everything I read with a grain of salt (including the e-magazine reviews) so I'm not doubting what you are saying.

How did the installation go for you? Possible that you got a bad set?

The Magura Marta Sl's are my other option.......


----------



## madskatingcow (May 23, 2006)

First I did the braking in as recommended : 40 - 50 full stops coming from 30km/h and then I did four rides, XC only. Three in dry conditions, one in the wet / mud.

For sure I did not get a bad set - I'm a skilled mechanic, got the tools (torque wrench etc). Adjusting them takes some patience as the caliper has a very small slot and the brake pads don't stick that far out, meaning that if the caliper is only tilted a little bit, the caliper's internal edges will run against the disc (nice the day you experience 'sticky pistons' and one piston will stick into it's place : the other one will push the disc into the caliper). I always put a thin sheet of paper (like a cash registry ticket) between pads & disc during alignment of the caliper & to have a little clearance between pads and disc.

One of my friends also had a pair of R1's, he sold them too.

For me, the got it spot on with the K24 / Puro, since then ... thanks but no thanks.


----------



## civil (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for the clarification. Sounds like they were setup/bedded in correctly.

Quite disappointing, especially since the 2 reviews I read were so promising.


----------



## madskatingcow (May 23, 2006)

I'll post some pics of the calipers of the R1 & Marta SL's side to side tomorrow - no I'm off to AC / DC ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Perigeum Development (Jul 18, 2005)

Madskatingcow,
Have you spoken with your local Formula service center? Several of things you say in your post indicate to me that there may be an issue with your set of brakes. The slow lever/piston retraction and lack of power specifically. Both the modulation and the power of the R1 are superior to our ORO line which you are familiar with. Can you please either contact myself or your local Formula service center to discuss the issues you are having. I am confident that once your brakes are working correctly you will be amazed with their performance.

Thank you,

Chris Costello
Formula Brake USA


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

madskatingcow said:


> I'll post some pics of the calipers of the R1 & Marta SL's side to side tomorrow - no I'm off to AC / DC ! :thumbsup:


Do you have a pic of those 180 mm one piece rotors on a scale also? I was kind of debating the cost/weight difference.


----------



## madskatingcow (May 23, 2006)

Hi Chris,


I really appreciate your help, but I already sold them - I'm not complaining about the power, only indicating they are less powerfull than the Marta's & have less modulation. Curious about other people's reviews of these brakes, time will tell how these brakes are received by the general public. So, other riders : let's hear about your experience  

MsC

I want to add I had three pairs over here, of whom I mounted one pair to test. Slowish lever return was on all of them - but as said, I'm comparing to my Marta's which is a different manufacturer.

Note that they have been bled properly after adjusting the hose length & prior to installation with the Formula bleed kit and Shell Donax YB 4


----------



## Dan Gerous (Feb 18, 2004)

I'll gladly post a review (here or on my blog) but I'm waiting for the rotors to arrive to make the switch from my Puros to the R1s... But anyway, don't wait for my review too much, they wont be on my winter bike so it may take a few more weeks before I give them a real try.

Chris is another good reason to choose Formula, the company provides the best customer support.


----------



## bighead (May 9, 2006)

Thanks for your input madskatingcow. I have some B4SLs and Oro Puros. The lever appears to have a slower return rate on the Oros. Have you compared the R1 to Oros or K24 in this respect?


----------



## mtn_freeride (Dec 3, 2006)

*From My Expierence*

I just received a set of the R1's for my 09 Blur LT and I have to say that they are absolutely amazing. The modulation, feel and control of these brakes is hands down the best I have ever experienced. 
Yes, the wait is long, but if you have spent more than a day in the industry, you will know that there are delays in the process that cannot be avoided.
The only weakness that Formula has is that they do not use "sex" to sell their brakes systems. Unlike Magura, who had to use 2 scantly clad girls at their _INTERBIKE_ booth to draw any type of attention they could from passers by.
Formula stands on their innovation and their brakes ability's and not some pathetic marketing ploy that causes the viewer to forget what they came over to look at.


----------



## madskatingcow (May 23, 2006)

Glad to hear you are happy  

But euhm ... you 'just' received them and can already give a review upon the modulation, feel, etc? So, how many rides is that? Dry weather?

Your comment on Magura makes no sense - who doesn't like fancy packaging? They are probably less known in the US than over here in Europe where they are a reference.


----------



## mtn_freeride (Dec 3, 2006)

I have had them on for 3 rides and 1 practice run at a race. Both Dry conditions and wet, sandy, but no mud yet.
All I can say about packaging is that while at Interbike, Formula (who is also from Europe) had a cool booth set up with displays of their brakes and there always seemed to be a bunch of people there admiring their product. While Magura felt the need to sell their brakes with the female body...it just seemed low to me.


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

mtn_freeride said:


> I have had them on for 3 rides and 1 practice run at a race. Both Dry conditions and wet, sandy, but no mud yet.
> All I can say about packaging is that while at Interbike, Formula (who is also from Europe) had a cool booth set up with displays of their brakes and there always seemed to be a bunch of people there admiring their product. While Magura felt the need to sell their brakes with the female body...it just seemed low to me.


Magura was just trying to keep the booth babe employed. It might be a German labor regulation. Anyway, I dont think Magura needs a booth babe either. Their brakes are good too.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Feb 18, 2004)

It's surprising though, normally, you'd think the italian company would be the first to use the power of the feminie curves...


----------



## chuckji (Feb 7, 2008)

Got mine today!!
Weight of front is 176g with mounting bolts and washers, rear is 191g with bolts and washers.


----------



## pxx (Mar 25, 2008)

Got mine today, finally.


----------



## Ventanarama (Dec 10, 2001)

QBP got a shipment of them in yesterday. Not many though, call your favorite shop quickly if you want some, they're gonna go fast.

Larry 
www.mtnhighcyclery.com


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

pxx said:


> Got mine today, finally.


Lots of bling there!!

Best of both worlds, bling and power!!!!!


----------



## Dan Gerous (Feb 18, 2004)

Hopefully my rotors will be in soon...

Edit: they just shipped from Speedgoat!


----------



## chuckji (Feb 7, 2008)

Like the red. Where did you get those?


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

Dan Gerous said:


> Hopefully my rotors will be in soon...
> 
> Edit: they just shipped from Speedgoat!


Mine just shipped from SpeedGoat too! Although I went with the free shipping for order over $100. Since I live in NorCal, that's next week. Well, It's supposed to rain here this weekend anyway.

Mine are going on K18s, lets hope their are no clearance issues like the Hopes. I think the Formula website listed them for all models. Let's hope so.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Feb 18, 2004)

ziscwg said:


> Mine just shipped from SpeedGoat too! Although I went with the free shipping for order over $100. Since I live in NorCal, that's next week. Well, It's supposed to rain here this weekend anyway.
> 
> Mine are going on K18s, lets hope their are no clearance issues like the Hopes. I think the Formula website listed them for all models. Let's hope so.


They should fit without issues... and you should get them before me, I'm in Canadaland!


----------



## pxx (Mar 25, 2008)

chuckji said:


> Like the red. Where did you get those?


Got them from a guy in Germany. Wasn't easy though 

Mounted on my '07 Epic:


----------



## wrxsti08 (May 29, 2008)

The red R1s are really nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## civil (Feb 13, 2008)

pxx said:


> Got mine today, finally.


Those red R1's look awesome on your bike. I hope they perform as well.

Can you give us a quick ride report when you get a minute?

Thanks!


----------



## pxx (Mar 25, 2008)

civil said:


> Can you give us a quick ride report when you get a minute? Thanks!


Sure, but it'll take a couple of days till I've got the time


----------



## civil (Feb 13, 2008)

No worries, we definitely appreciate it.


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

civil said:


> Those red R1's look awesome on your bike. I hope they perform as well.
> 
> Can you give us a quick ride report when you get a minute?
> 
> Thanks!


Did you notice the snow in the pic? I could be a couple of months.


----------



## bighit (Feb 13, 2004)

im looking at the R1 vs the Mono mini pro. at 200+ pounds and on a bike i ride all year around should i stay away from the R1. i also pull a baby trailer that add 50lbs. i use circa 99 hayes with alligator rotors that stop me fine now.


----------



## Surfas (Sep 13, 2005)

Anybody knows where to get the R1 Polish ???????


----------



## Dan Gerous (Feb 18, 2004)

Surfas said:


> Anybody knows where to get the R1 Polish ???????


In Poland?


----------



## Surfas (Sep 13, 2005)

:ihih: :ihih: :ihih: :ihih:


----------



## Robin v Berkel (Aug 19, 2008)

my set

cut for lefty 110


cut for scalpel 08 size L


----------



## Surfas (Sep 13, 2005)

Where did you get those polish???


----------



## EDizzleVR6 (Oct 4, 2007)

OFFTOPIC:
seems like you guys know alot about brakes, the other day i was on the trails and saw a guy that had yellow neon highlighter colored brakes, what brand are those? formula, magura?


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

my guess would be maguras, but your not giving us much to go on.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Feb 18, 2004)

Flystagg said:


> my guess would be maguras, but your not giving us much to go on.


My guess too, old school Magura HS33 hydro rim brakes...


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

OK, got my R1 2 piece rotor on my K18 caliper on the front with my Lefty. 

This guy came a bit warped in one spot. I'm not sure how to true a 2 piece rotor. I hate messing with the Al part. Al is not very good at being strong once you bend it.

I may call FormulaUSA on this.

Any ideas from someone else?


----------



## Perigeum Development (Jul 18, 2005)

Ziscwg,
Please call us in the office. It should be step 1 whenever you have any issues with your brake.

707 765 2770

Thanks,

Chris Costello
Formula Brake USA


----------



## Dan Gerous (Feb 18, 2004)

I've realigned Hope 2 piece rotors by hand and in both case, they never budged after that after a few years and many miles.... But I'd take Chris advice and call him, he's very good at making things right. :thumbsup:


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Yes, 160 mm Hope floating rotors are easy to true. But I'm not so sure about the 183 mm ones..


----------



## Harryburgundy (Nov 28, 2007)

Where did you get the polished ones....look very nice indeed


----------



## Robin v Berkel (Aug 19, 2008)

Harryburgundy said:


> Where did you get the polished ones....look very nice indeed


from dutch bike shop onlye you cant get them thy are onlye make for topmodel scott bike als spark Limited scale Limited and Genius Limited where my breaks come from


----------



## bighead (May 9, 2006)

Robin v Berkel did you get the gold rotors?


----------



## drecastro (Feb 19, 2006)

*formula R1 red*

Hi, can someone tell me where i can order R1 red brake set? thank you


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

Looks like there is so many people looking for the anodized versions of the Formula R1!
So why da heck formula doesnt sell them directly? This really bugs me.

The other guys that got the red anodized R1's and Robin v Berkel can you please post the webpage or contacts from where you got the brakes?

thanks


----------



## Robin v Berkel (Aug 19, 2008)

sergio_pt said:


> Looks like there is so many people looking for the anodized versions of the Formula R1!
> So why da heck formula doesnt sell them directly? This really bugs me.
> 
> The other guys that got the red anodized R1's and Robin v Berkel can you please post the webpage or contacts from where you got the brakes?
> ...


i got them from this dutch shop
http://www.rijwielpaleis.nl/default.asp
email: [email protected]

donno if thy got more of them thy come from scott Genius Limited


----------



## worthy_4242 (Mar 5, 2008)

I just spoke to the rep at Formula and the RED ones can't be ordered individually. They are OEM off of bikes. I don't know how to get my hands on them. Hopefully someone can help.


----------



## dropadrop (Sep 20, 2005)

So much people with the brakes, and so few posting experiences using them...

Do they rub?


----------



## madskatingcow (May 23, 2006)

dropadrop said:


> So much people with the brakes, and so few posting experiences using them...
> 
> Do they rub?


In muddy conditions : yes, a lot. In this month's issue of O2 Bikers (Belgian mtb magazine), they listed the same pro's and con's as I did


----------



## Surfas (Sep 13, 2005)

I order the R1 last week (good price 399 euros with fluctuation discs), all my previous brakes XTR, Deore, Oro Puro rub in muddy conditions.

And there are always con's and pro's, the Portuguese Bike magazine made a long term test on a Scott Genius with R1 brakes and the only problem occurred was with the fluctuation disc!!!! Became loose on the bolts that attached to the spider.

My Puros are great, the best so far but have some con's either!!!


----------



## madskatingcow (May 23, 2006)

There was even oil leakage on both brakes. If I have some time, I'll translate and put it up here.


----------



## dropadrop (Sep 20, 2005)

madskatingcow said:


> There was even oil leakage on both brakes. If I have some time, I'll translate and put it up here.


Thanks. I just went through the thread again and noticed your post. I guess I'll start looking towards Marta's again.


----------



## rideronthestorm (Mar 4, 2006)

I recently purchased a set of R1 brakes. Is there anyway to test the braking power on the brakeset? I think I'm of the same opinion of madskatingcow that the brakes don't seem to be as powerful as the Marta SLs. I bleed the front brake even though I didn't cut the hose because I found it to be a little slow. I do need to apply more pressure on the front lever before I get some pad connection. I know it may take few rides to brake in but I was expecting a little more power then what I'm feeling. The brakes look great and are light but if I can't figure out how to get the power to be on par with my Marta brakes I'll be switching them out. I had K24s in the past and they were great so I was expecting the R1s to be least like the them.


----------



## Perigeum Development (Jul 18, 2005)

Rideronthestorm,
There is a break-in period for any disc brake. Also, the R1 do test out stronger than the K24. Give us a call in the office and we can help you figure out exactly what is going on.

Cheers,

Chris Costello
Formula Brake USA

707.765.2770


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

Looks like Formula R1 disc brakes are getting neutral to bad reviews. I hope its just some minor design errors and that they can be corrected soon.

rideronthestorm keep us updated about your R1 problems please.


And like we have Perigeum Development from Formula Brake USA here in the forum I hope you take these reviews writen above by experienced users take them to the development table and discuss to make the correct changes and make the product better.
I say this because its a shame that a light a good looking brake doesnt brake well.

BTW Perigeum Development can the R1 use the scrub rotors?


----------



## Perigeum Development (Jul 18, 2005)

http://www.mtbr.com/cat/brakes/disc-brake-system/formulabrakes/r1/PRD_438497_1507crx.aspx

Sergio please contact me at [email protected] for any questions...such as the one for using other mfgs products with our own.

Thanks,

Chris Costello


----------



## Dan Gerous (Feb 18, 2004)

I love mine! Better than the already great Puros...


----------



## worthy_4242 (Mar 5, 2008)

I ordered a set last week and i am looking forward to great performing brakes. i will post when I get them and pictures.


----------



## bighead (May 9, 2006)

I purchased the two piece rotors from from two reputable online shops and the rotor and calliper bolts were both steel. I was wondering if anybody knew if the bolts were meant to be titanium?


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

Dan Gerous said:


> I love mine! Better than the already great Puros...


How about an update...I recently read a disturbing tweet that gave a distinct impression of dissatisfaction?


----------



## Surfas (Sep 13, 2005)

Yes they are in steel. The Ti bolts aren't supplied by Formula


----------



## madskatingcow (May 23, 2006)

The R1's I had came with Ti bolts, retail ...


----------



## fabini (Sep 10, 2008)

*Formula R1*

I bought a scott spark ltd that came with the R1, I've been using them for 10 months now and performance wise I got great results, they're very responsive and smooth,Chris from formula brakes has been very helpful and provided me with a couple of brake levers at no charge when mine broke ( I'll get to that one later ),now the bad part is : 1- they're extremely expensive and the replacement parts are just as ridiculously expensive. 2- don't even bother to get the carbon levers you're might as well carve up a piece of styrofoam and they'll be just as durable as the carbon ones,get the tungsten levers, they will last MUCH longer than the carbon levers which WILL break so easily you'll be amazed.I'm in the process of putting together an extra bike and will undoubtedly get the R1 for my extra bike,they're worth the investment,I just wish Formula Brakes were more accessible in price to those who have to save and save to get their bikes like me.


----------



## adept1 (Jul 25, 2008)

fabini said:


> 2- don't even bother to get the carbon levers you're might as well carve up a piece of styrofoam and they'll be just as durable as the carbon ones,get the tungsten levers, they will last MUCH longer than the carbon levers which WILL break so easily you'll be amazed.


Tungsten? I was only aware of: 1. the first batches which were magnesium; 2. the subsequent batches which were aluminum, and; 3. the carbon ones

I don't think anyone expects the carbon to be durable. It's for the bling and the lightness.

But back to this tungsten thing? Are you sure about that? Gotta admit I don't know much about tungsten other than it's used in incandescent light bulbs.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Feb 18, 2004)

He must have meant Magnesium...

I have been riding all season with the carbon levers, no issues with them. But then again, I never broke any brake lever (I usually tighten the lever clamps just enough to make them stay put but not too much so that if I crash, the whole assembly can rotate on the bar instead of breaking).

So far, I have been happy with the R1, I'd like the pistons to retract more than they do to have more clearance between the pads and the rotors but that's it and a not a major complaint. And I switched to sintered pads, the stock organic ones melt quickly in mud/wet/sand... I just wished there were some alloy backed sintered pads.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Dan Gerous said:


> He must have meant Magnesium...
> 
> I have been riding all season with the carbon levers, no issues with them. But then again, I never broke any brake lever (I usually tighten the lever clamps just enough to make them stay put but not too much so that if I crash, the whole assembly can rotate on the bar instead of breaking).
> 
> So far, I have been happy with the R1, I'd like the pistons to retract more than they do to have more clearance between the pads and the rotors but that's it and a not a major complaint. And I switched to sintered pads, the stock organic ones melt quickly in mud/wet/sand... I just wished there were some alloy backed sintered pads.


Avid makes a model of Elixirs with what they call "Tungsten" lever blades, and what looks like aluminum. This is most likely a marketing term to stress the distinction between carbon and aluminum blades. Indeed, there isn't much sense to make lever blades of actual tungsten, because if one would desire indestructible levers, stainless steel would be the way to go.

As to the small clearance between rotor and pads, in my uneducated opinion this is how they achieve bigger mechanical advantage, so that master cylinder can be made to provide more modulation and power.


----------



## madskatingcow (May 23, 2006)

J. Random Psycho said:


> As to the small clearance between rotor and pads, in my uneducated opinion this is how they achieve bigger mechanical advantage, so that master cylinder can be made to provide more modulation and power.


I don't agree - small clearance means the brakes will easily drag when the slightest of dirt gets between pads and disc rotor. To make the pads come out quicker, Shimano has come up with what they call 'servowave'. I think Avid's Taperbore addresses the same. Brakes need to perform in good and bad weather conditions (not everyone has the luck to live in i sunny country). When the pads drag, this is more a disadvantage than an advantage, isn't it?

I've _had_ R1's too, and this was the first thing I disliked about the R1's, and which I described in my little review. Glad to hear others confirm this too.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Feb 18, 2004)

Mine don't drag but the clearance just make it a bit more of a PITA to setup and align perfectly... Basically, I don't like to work with the R1 (install, align, change pads) but once they are set, they are perfect.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

madskatingcow said:


> I don't agree - small clearance means the brakes will easily drag when the slightest of dirt gets between pads and disc rotor.


It's not like they noticeably drag, they just make very annoying noise, as if they weren't set up correctly (even if your setup is actually near perfect, with IS mount facing, rotor truing and all). 



madskatingcow said:


> Brakes need to perform in good and bad weather conditions (not everyone has the luck to live in i sunny country).


I totally agree on this.


----------



## dariomac13 (Sep 22, 2009)

*R1*

hi! i am new here,

just received the brand new r1 complete set from the U.S.after i installed the set ,when i press the lever for the first time the hydraulic fluid leaked at the back of the cylinder assembly,both of them had leaked, just want to ask it is possible that there was too much oil in the reservoir so the brake has leaked the excessive oil ?

thank you!


----------



## jadis3 (Nov 18, 2007)

dariomac13 said:


> hi! i am new here,
> 
> just received the brand new r1 complete set from the U.S.after i installed the set ,when i press the lever for the first time the hydraulic fluid leaked at the back of the cylinder assembly,both of them had leaked, just want to ask it is possible that there was too much oil in the reservoir so the brake has leaked the excessive oil ?
> 
> thank you!


I have the answer from my distributor 
"a lot of brakes have fluid coming out of the rear of
the master cylinder, where you clamp the brake to the handlebar, or
equally from where the brake hose connects to the lever. I have spoken
to Formula about this as well and they say that it is normal and is
due to production methods. Maybe they overfill the brakes in the factory."


----------



## Perigeum Development (Jul 18, 2005)

Hi Guys,
I just wanted to remind you that if you have ANY problems or questions with your brakes....just give a call to your countries service center and your problem will be quickly diagnosed/fixed and you will get answers from people that are qualified and familiar with the technical aspects of all Formula Brakes.

In the US you can call us:

Perigeum Development / Formula Brake USA
707.765.2770 / [email protected]

If you are outside of the US, you can find your service center on www.formula-brake.it

Cheers,

Chris Costello
Perigeum Development / Formula Brake USA


----------



## hellocook (Nov 5, 2006)

i had the same problem with my R1, also there are various postings about this topic.

the fluid coming out the R1 master cylinder is an early production problem of the R1s. Formula customer service has been great in taking care of the problem, i got the brakes back in just a couple of days.

DO NOT RIDE THE BRAKE WITH THE LEAKING! At one point the brakes will fail due to lack of fluid. Besides, the DOT fluid will ruin the handlebars (if carbon) and the shifters.


----------



## dariomac13 (Sep 22, 2009)

hi! how will i know if the one i have is the early production?

thank you!


----------



## hellocook (Nov 5, 2006)

leaking at the master cylinder at the handlebar mount. or check with formula.


----------



## dariomac13 (Sep 22, 2009)

i have seen the pictures of R1 2010 (i think) at virtual show here MTBR and looks the same to my brakes, black clamp and no holes in the lever,i think is only aluminum not magnesium,


thank you!


----------



## hellocook (Nov 5, 2006)

the holes are at the inside were the lever is mounted to the bar. cannot see it when the brake is installed.


----------



## stoked (Mar 23, 2004)

Those with R1 brakes could you chime in with your experience. Any updated reviews? I am thinking of getting them.


----------



## Surfas (Sep 13, 2005)

I have mines since July and are good as new. Tomorrow I'll install a 180mm rotor with a lightweight alloy carrier.

But so far they even better than my previous Oro Puro and very minimal look!!


----------



## onixbonilla (Sep 30, 2007)

Here are mine! After first ride very promising indeed!!!:devil:


----------



## stoked (Mar 23, 2004)

Where did you get red color r1s? I think they come on bikes only.


----------



## onixbonilla (Sep 30, 2007)

Ebay and a lot of patience!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## grnamin (Sep 18, 2009)

Black R1's with carbon levers:


----------



## tmc71 (Oct 6, 2009)

grnamin- where did you get the all black R1's???


----------



## grnamin (Sep 18, 2009)

tmc71 said:


> grnamin- where did you get the all black R1's???


I purchased a set of aluminum-levered R1's from UniversalCycles.com and the carbon fiber levers from eliflap here in Mtbr. You can PM him about the levers.


----------



## Badpichu (Dec 7, 2008)

*pre bleed*

I am getting my monday are they pre-bleed? They are going on my Santa Cruz Tall boy its at 23.8 pounds right now so these should lower me a bit more I guess. THey are going to look oh so hot!


----------



## hypercycler (Jul 7, 2009)

Yes they are pre-bleed. I just installed mine last nite and man they are really PIA to set up without rubbing. But yet, they do look hot!


----------



## grnamin (Sep 18, 2009)

Yep, they are a pain to setup. I've taken to using the eyeball method rather than actuating the calipers. Works fine for me.


----------



## Badpichu (Dec 7, 2008)

*elixirs*

My elixers are a PIA to set up I had the ultimates and they were also a PIA to set up I basically I had Hayes which just blew up!!! literally blew out oil everywere and i happened more then ones no more Hayes ever for me and they were a pain. So far I find all brakes to be a pain to install but as long as they work that is what I hope in brakes these days. But these look really nice at least so maybe the set up won't bother me as much! haha


----------



## Badpichu (Dec 7, 2008)

I just set these brakes up and they were the easiest brakes I have ever set, not sure what some people are saying that is so hard to do. Maybe I have the 2010 versions or something cause there was so much space between the pads it was super easy to line up. The things are super light weight.


----------



## Sorcerer001 (Sep 22, 2009)

Anyone seen recently a blue anodized R1 for sale/sold somewhere around?


----------



## Sorcerer001 (Sep 22, 2009)

Sorry for double post, my blue R1 should be home within few days :thumbsup: 

Question - What pads should i look for that will work well with Ashima Airotor? 
Exacly what brand pads would you suggest especially for that rotors that would work well.


----------



## grnamin (Sep 18, 2009)

Sorcerer001, where did you get your blue ones from?


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

Sorcerer001 said:


> Question - What pads should i look for that will work well with Ashima Airotor?
> Exacly what brand pads would you suggest especially for that rotors that would work well.


i'm happy using SwissStop organics with mine

if an Ashima Airotor rotor has alot of cut-outs (?) your probably better off using sintered pads


----------



## stoked (Mar 23, 2004)

Why are they coming with such a long hoses for 2010? I should have bought 2009 with 800 fronts and 1500 rears. My current hoses are 750mm fronts and 1350mm rears. Just trying to avoid dealing with cutting , bleeding etc..


----------



## Sorcerer001 (Sep 22, 2009)

3 Pairs arrived. Mine blue ones, friend red and black.

Some photos http://picasaweb.google.com/Sorcerer086/R1?feat=directlink#

Bought them from outside ebay from clood69.


----------



## levir (Jul 12, 2005)

Yeah, I like Greg's Black/Carbon R1. 

Cheers,
--Levi


----------



## grnamin (Sep 18, 2009)

Hey Levi! I didn't know you were here, too.


----------



## levir (Jul 12, 2005)

Yup! As they say, internet is a small world after all.


----------



## Dex11 (May 4, 2005)

Sorcerer...good to see you got them ! Clood69 is an excellent seller.
Enjoy them !


----------



## Sorcerer001 (Sep 22, 2009)

Yup, clood is great. Apart from the 3 carbon/ti sets we have gotten a spare pair of aluminium levers for each set. 

Still waiting for wheel shipping and no idea if i will be able to test the brakes this weekend on race conditions. 
The blue ones are sick live, aswell as red one,. they look so much better live than on the photos. 

The blue set weight is 170/182g F/R without bolts/adapters. However the hoses are super long and i'll need to cut them around 15-25cm.


----------



## rideronthestorm (Mar 4, 2006)

Anyone used the Jagwire Hyflow disc hose kits on their Formula R1s? I was thinking of changing out the hose on my current R1s.


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

Do you guys use the stock pads? I don't seem to get much power from the R1 and I think the pads/disc combo can play a part here... Stock pads with hope pro rotors.


----------



## Dex11 (May 4, 2005)

SwissStop organics, I have been using them sometime now.
Much better than the stock ones !


----------



## grnamin (Sep 18, 2009)

Batas said:


> Do you guys use the stock pads? I don't seem to get much power from the R1 and I think the pads/disc combo can play a part here... Stock pads with hope pro rotors.


I'm running Discobrakes.com sintered pads with Magura Marta SL rotors (180 front, 160 rear). So far, so good.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

I tried a set of R1s on a bike today, with stock pads. They had one hell of a bite. Even more than Elixir 5s. The owner of that bike attempted to run sintered pads once, and it's been way too much bite.


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

J. Random Psycho said:


> I tried a set of R1s on a bike today, with stock pads. They had one hell of a bite. Even more than Elixir 5s. The owner of that bike attempted to run sintered pads once, and it's been way too much bite.


 How is that possible?

Sintered = Harder metallic compound = last longer but less power
Organic = well, the opposite.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Batas said:


> How is that possible?
> 
> Sintered = Harder metallic compound = last longer but less power
> Organic = well, the opposite.


In my experience that is also the case... the hardness of the sintered pads makes them harder to break in, but the power, duration *and noise* are higher than organic.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Feb 18, 2004)

I tried the stock organic pads and sintered pads on my R1s. The difference is that organics can disappear in minutes when it's muddy while the sintered last longer but, I thought the sintered pads offered less modulation, I wouldn't say they have more power but they have a more ON/OFF feel than organics.


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

Dan Gerous said:


> I tried the stock organic pads and sintered pads on my R1s. The difference is that organics can disappear in minutes when it's muddy while the sintered last longer but, I thought the sintered pads offered less modulation, I wouldn't say they have more power but they have a more ON/OFF feel than organics.


Did you manage to solve your rear caliper problem?


----------



## Dan Gerous (Feb 18, 2004)

Batas said:


> Did you manage to solve your rear caliper problem?


I did, I got some Avid XX brakes!


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

Dan Gerous said:


> I did, I got some Avid XX brakes!


 Cool! Can you compare them both? :thumbsup:


----------

